# Just scored first Vintage Mitchell



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I just scored my first vintage Mitchell. I've been looking for a sweet original 302 or 402 to customize. But I just couldn't wait anymore. I pulled the trigger on ebay for a decent condition 304. I know, I know. It's no 302/402. But it will give me something to play with in the mean time. As well as experiment on refinishing. And besides, it was less than $10!!! So I figured what the hell.

Sorry, I know that no one cares.  But I had to tell someone. Wife just gave me "that look". haha


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet what kind of hings do u plan on doing to it?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice! I have 2 302's and I love them!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet what kind of hings do u plan on doing to it?


I don't know yet. There's not much out there about modding them. Mine is a late version without "CAP" on the side. I'll probably just break it down and clean it. If I can find a drag upgrade, I'll do that. At some point I will probably strip it and paint some sort of custom color. Who knows, maybe fluorescent green! haha I don't know yet. 

I've never really looked into the 304's, so I don't know what to do yet. I've spent all of my research time on 302/402. This will just be a guinea pig for the reel/reels that I want. I have a feeling that I will end up with several. :whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Very nice! I have 2 302's and I love them!


If only the bail-less one you have had a nut for the main shaft that didn't unscrew itself.  haha. No but for real the old Mitchells are great reels.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

There's definitely a PUM for that reel. The challenge will be to get a decent drag out of it. Otherwise a good cleaning will bring it back to life. Have fun with it. Really cool reels.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> There's definitely a PUM for that reel. The challenge will be to get a decent drag out of it. Otherwise a good cleaning will bring it back to life. Have fun with it. Really cool reels.


By PUM, I'm guessing your are talking about the bailless manual pick-up?
I've never understood those, but then, I have never used on either... What's the point of them?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Uh oh! This is going to be a problem. I just scored a 300 and a 302 for $15 for both!!! 302 apparently needs bail work... uh, not it it goes bailless! :whistling:

So, in a week, I have scored a 300, a 302, and a 304. All for about $25


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> If only the bail-less one you have had a nut for the main shaft that didn't unscrew itself.  haha. No but for real the old Mitchells are great reels.


Yeah, that's why I took all of my fishing gear including my gaff from Caleb's place, tired of people breaking my sh*t and not fessing up, i'm also pretty sure a few drag washers may be missing, it's alright though now I have an excuse to not lend out my gear when everyone gets back! Unless it's you of course! Hahaha.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I received the 304 today. Man this thing is AWESOME!!! I added a little penetrating oil to every screw nook and cranny and gonna let it soak overnight. The knob was very stiff, but I removed it and cleaned the very grimmey screw, now works like butter...

The action on this thing is super smooth and the sounds this thing makes. MAN! I love it!!! :thumbsup:


----------

